# Our Weekly Fishing Reports for 2021



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

Hi everyone! 

Sorry to say we have not been on OGF for months as we were doing our trade shows "virtually" to prepare for Spring and COVID has made the tackle business significantly more complicated. With that being said, I didn't want you all to think we were done posting here. 

Our 2021 weekly fishing reports will begin in late February to mid-March (weather depending). We hope you all are doing well and finding some fish in the winter.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Hopefully mid February!


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks for the update! Always look forward to those reports!


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Glad to have ya back TT


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks for the update Tall Tales, been waiting for your reports. I can wait a little bit longer lol.... Thanks again....Rich


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Man missing you guy's got cabin fever May just sit in parking lot and wait till you open Lmao


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

Upland said:


> Man missing you guy's got cabin fever May just sit in parking lot and wait till you open Lmao


We've been opening on Saturdays from 10AM-12 to help people who want to stock up for winter since we have ammo and most of our rods/reels/combos in. We have a bunch of new lures in already too!


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Tall Tales said:


> We've been opening on Saturdays from 10AM-12 to help people who want to stock up for winter since we have ammo and most of our rods/reels/combos in. We have a bunch of new lures in already too!


awesome last time I talked with you you said mid Feb weather permitting see ya tomorrow


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks Tall Tales. See you soon!


----------



## Tjawesome62 (Mar 9, 2021)

Any word on musky


----------

